# relative obj build directory



## tokima (Sep 28, 2012)

In NetBSD, when rebuilding the kernel and world, the src and obj directories are not hard wired to /usr/src and /usr/obj but instead can be anywhere in the filesystem. Is there a way to do the same thing with FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 28, 2012)

See build(7).


----------



## tokima (Sep 28, 2012)

Is there a way to buildkernel and buildworld as a regular user?


----------



## kpa (Sep 28, 2012)

This should work:

`$ env MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/home/memyself/tmp make buildworld buildkernel`


----------

